# Swap meet veterns stadium  long beach,ca  july 24



## JAF/CO (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi

jim jaf/co here

i will be there , taking 3 tots full of boys tanks

swap meet veterns stadium  long beach,ca  july 24

(800) 762-9785  www.toppingevents.com


----------



## old hotrod (Jul 21, 2011)

Cool, will see you there...


----------



## lobsterboyx (Jul 22, 2011)

good a time as any.. see you there.


----------

